# HCigar VT200



## Andre_B (26/11/15)

Hi guys 

Anyone have stock of the HCigar VT200 available?


----------



## Andre_B (28/11/15)

Anyone...?


----------



## Andre (28/11/15)

Have not seen that at any of our local vendors.


----------



## Andre_B (28/11/15)

Sir Vape had them but they're out of stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigB (5/12/15)

I have 2 in stock at the ECig Inn.... I just sent two up to Johannesburg to put on Vape Decadence. +- R2700 for the device.... I am using one, they are seriously awesome.....

Edited to add, we should have prices up by on Vape Decadence by Monday midday (need the coding guy to add the device and price to the system....)


----------



## Andre_B (5/12/15)

@BigB Thanks for the reply, what colours are the 2 you have in stock? Will you be getting more in if those 2 get sold?


----------



## BigB (7/12/15)

I just brought the Silver ones in. They look pretty awesome though. After looking at one (twice maybe) I committed the cardinal shop owner crime, I took one of the 5 I had for myself. Love it!

If they sell out, I will definitely try get more. I have an alternative supplier who has a few contacts who made this purchase possible in the first place  I do gather that the pressure out there is the access the DNA200 chipped devices but an effort will be made for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

